

Hack Club - Puzzle 1 (.doc) - alanthonyc
http://breadpig.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/HackClubPuzzle.doc

======
pbhjpbhj
[http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/urlview.do?url=http%3A%2F%2Fbrea...](http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/urlview.do?url=http%3A%2F%2Fbreadpig.com%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2F2011%2F01%2FHackClubPuzzle.doc) but this looks to be a
spammy link without having any explanation.

To be honest I'm not going to bother deciphering when it's probably a \/1A6ra
advert.

~~~
alanthonyc
It's the breadpig hack club puzzle. You need to solve it to figure out where
(in New York) it's being held.

I just submitted the acual blog post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2082824>) instead.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks for the effort :) should be a fun event! Hope you'll be there.

